# Titan Quest: Waffenfragen (was ist besser? + x % schaden = ??? seltene Gegenstände)



## Herbboy (13. September 2006)

*Titan Quest: Waffenfragen (was ist besser? + x % schaden = ??? seltene Gegenstände)*

1) Was ist eigentlich mit diesen Ausrüstungssets, also zB "Ausrüstung der Titanen" oder so, wo man dan Helm, Waffe, Schild usw. vom gleichen Set finden kann? zB hab ich beim ersten Durchspielen nur 2 solcher Teile gefunden, aber von verschiedenen Sets. Nun bin ich (neu angefangen auf normal) grad in Greichenland fertig - und hab schon 6 gefunden (2 völlig unbrauchbar für mich), davon von einem Titan-Set Helm+Schild und von einem "Obsidian"-Set Helm und Beinschienen. Ab 2 Gegenständen bekommt man ja schon - wie ich nun feststelle - sehr gute Bonuswerte. Ich musste leider den Titan-Helm weglegen, da die Kombi Obsidianhelm+Beinschienen für mich besser sind. Den Titanschld aber kann ich ja trotzdem brauchen   Den Helm hab ich aber natürlich erstmal nicht verkauft.

Die eigentliche Frage: wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass ich noch mehr von dem gleichen Set finde? Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, wenn ich schon Teile des Sets besitze? Und wie lange "hält" so ein Set? Ich mein: NOCH sind 58 Rüstungswert für den Helm sehr gut (bin Level 19), aber irgendwann ist ein 90er Helm standard... 


2) Grundsätzlich zu diesen ganzen Waffen/Rüstungseigenschaften: wenn da zB steht "5-10 Kälteschaden", dann ist es ja klar, aber was bedeutet "+5% Kälteschaden", oder allgemein "+5% Schaden" ? dass DIESE WAFFE im gegensatz zum üblichen 5% mehr Schaden hat und dies auch schon beim Grundschadenswert berücksichtigt ist, oder dass auf die Schadenssumme, die mein Charakter verursacht, dann nochmal 5% draufkommen? Und bei Elementarschäden: heißt das, das nur zB bei Anwendung eines kältezaubers dann x % dazukommen? Oder wenn die Waffe 5 Kälteschaden verursacht, dass dann x % dazukommen zu den 5? 

Ebenso bei Rüstungen: zB eine Torsorüstung hat "+10% Rüstung". Was trifft dann zu? Sie hat normalerweise 50 Rüstungswert und mit den "+10%" somit dann 55 - oder heißt es, dass ich mit Torsorüstung, Arm+Beinschienen zB 200 hab und dann durch die "+10" insgesamt 220?  

Oder auch "+10 Rüstung: Kommen zum Grundwert dann noch 10 dazu, oder soll das nur ein Hinweis sein "Diese Rüstung ist magisch, und in ihrem Rüstungswert von 90 sind breits 10 Bonus enthalten" ? 


3) Dann eine speziellere Frage: ich hab zwei Waffen. Die eine hat mehr Schaden pro Sekunde, aber IMHO hat die "schwächere" Waffe trotzdem Eigenschaften, die sie insgesamt dann besser machen, nämlich u.a. fast 1/3 Wahrsch. für eine Verlangsamung des Gegners. Zudem ist der Grundschaden höher... Hier die Details:

Schaden pro Sekunde: 74
Grundschaden: 28-36
Kälteschaden +19%
5 Kälteschaden
30% Angriffvserlangsamung für 3 Sek
30 Giftschaden für 5 Sek
27 reduzierte Rüstung für 3 Sek

Schaden pro Sekunde: 81
Grundschaden: 23-35
+13% Schaden
+5% Blitzschaden
3-21 Blitzschaden
42 Giftschaden für 6 Sek
5% Wahrsch. für 2 Sek Lähmung


----------



## outlawx (13. September 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest: Waffenfragen (was ist besser? + x % schaden = ??? seltene Gegenstände)*

zu 1) soweit ich weiß ist die wahrscheinlichkeit dass man mehr teile eines sets findet wenn man schon welche trägt nicht höher als sonst. am einfachsten an set und grüne/blaue gegenstände kommst du wenn dann ein paar thypon runs machst. die gehen ja recht schnell und die möglichkeit auf nen guten dropp ist da. mir selbst ist aber aufgefallen das wenn man mal ein setteil findet, dann genau dieses teil dann öfters droppt, was totaler mist ist.

zu 2) und auch zu 3) weils den schaden und seine berechnung betrifft!
der schaden wird nicht allgemein berechnet. es wird zwischen kälte, feuer, blitz, gift, durchschlags, lähmungsschaden usw unterscheiden. die einzelnen genauen werte kann man leider nirgends genau ablesen. aber es ist so dass wenn du nen stab mit kälteschaden hast und dann rüstungsteile die nur "+ schaden" oder "+ % schaden" auf feuer oder durschschlagsschaden geben nützt dir dies nichts. denn 0 feuerschaden mit der waffe + 50% feuerschaden sind immer noch 0.
ich selbst hab nen orakel lvl40 und bin auf kälte ausgerichtet. hab gemerkt das mir bei ner waffe oft +20-30 schaden mehr bringen als +5% schaden. 

zur rüstungsberechnung hab ich keine ahnung. allergings kannst du im charakterbildschirm mit der maus über die "rüstungsanzeige" fahren und dann geht nen tooltip/popup auf bei dem deine eizelnen rüstungswerte dargestellt werden. da kannst du dann testen was die "+ oder +%" rüstung bringen, und auf welche teile es sich auswirkt.

zu 3) nimm die waffe mit dem größeren DPS wert. denn eizelschaden der waffe ist egal, der schaden pro sekunde ist ausschlaggebend. ob ne sekunde verlangsamen/lähmung oder so gut ist... naja, ich find das ist vernachlässigbar. du willst die gegener ja nicht lähmen sondern so schnell wie möglich töten. und da ja nur ne % wahrscheinlichkeit dabei ist passiert dies nicht oft. am besten ist es ne waffe mit ne relikt oder so zu sockeln das angriffsgeschwindigkeit und etwas schaden bringt.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest: Waffenfragen (was ist besser? + x % schaden = ??? seltene Gegenstände)*



			
				outlawx am 13.09.2006 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mir selbst ist aber aufgefallen das wenn man mal ein setteil findet, dann genau dieses teil dann öfters droppt, was totaler mist ist.


 ich hatte auch 2 mal einen wildschweinjäger-schild gefunden... das war ein grüner gegentand... der zweite hatte aber bei einem der werte 1% weniger...   



> aber es ist so dass wenn du nen stab mit kälteschaden hast und dann rüstungsteile die nur "+ schaden" oder "+ % schaden" auf feuer oder durschschlagsschaden geben nützt dir dies nichts. denn 0 feuerschaden mit der waffe + 50% feuerschaden sind immer noch 0.


 das is ja klar. aber wenn da ohne "kälte" oder "feuer" oder so was einfach steht "+10% schaden": worauf bezieht sich das...?





> zu 3) nimm die waffe mit dem größeren DPS wert. denn eizelschaden der waffe ist egal, der schaden pro sekunde ist ausschlaggebend. ob ne sekunde verlangsamen/lähmung oder so gut ist... naja, ich find das ist vernachlässigbar. du willst die gegener ja nicht lähmen sondern so schnell wie möglich töten.


 naja, aber wenn ich den gegner nach im schnitt 3 schlägen lähme (sind ja 30% wahrscheinlich bei meiner waffe) , dann trifft er mich in der zeit ja auch seltener, was den kampf einfacher macht...  auch bei gegnrgruppe kann man sich so mehr zeit verschaffen, indem man erstmal jedem eins auf die nuss gibt, und 2-3 sind dann erstmal gelähmt... entscheident ist IMHO die schadendifferzenz pro gegner, also dass ich von beginn des fights bis zum ende relativ gesehen mehr schaden anrichte als einstecken zu müssen...  wie schnell man den gener erledigt höngt ja auch davon ab, wie sehr er dir zusetzt, so dass du dich mehr mit defensivüberlegungen befassen musst. die frage ist nur, ob das hier bei dem fall hinkommt... groß ist der unterschied ja nicht, und die schaden pro sekunde sind ja auch nur eine schätzung, da ja vieles von wahrscheinlichkeiten abhängt (zB grundschaden 26-34 plus 5-30 blitzschaden = 31 - 64 möglicher schaden)


----------



## outlawx (13. September 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest: Waffenfragen (was ist besser? + x % schaden = ??? seltene Gegenstände)*



			
				Herbboy am 13.09.2006 08:32 schrieb:
			
		

> outlawx am 13.09.2006 08:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist normal, die einzelnen teile unterscheiden sich minimal voneinander. so wie mans auch von anderen spielen kennt --> D2



> aber es ist so dass wenn du nen stab mit kälteschaden hast und dann rüstungsteile die nur "+ schaden" oder "+ % schaden" auf feuer oder durschschlagsschaden geben nützt dir dies nichts. denn 0 feuerschaden mit der waffe + 50% feuerschaden sind immer noch 0.


 das is ja klar. aber wenn da ohne "kälte" oder "feuer" oder so was einfach steht "+10% schaden": worauf bezieht sich das...? [/quote]
gute frage, nächste frage bitte!
weils mich auch interessiert war ich schon in diversen foren unterwegs, aber leider blickt bei der berechnung keiner so genau durch.
soweit ich weiß wird dann "+10% schaden" auf deinen schaden angerechnet. aber ob das auch so stimmt   




> zu 3) nimm die waffe mit dem größeren DPS wert. denn eizelschaden der waffe ist egal, der schaden pro sekunde ist ausschlaggebend. ob ne sekunde verlangsamen/lähmung oder so gut ist... naja, ich find das ist vernachlässigbar. du willst die gegener ja nicht lähmen sondern so schnell wie möglich töten. naja, aber wenn ich den gegner nach im schnitt 3 schlägen lähme (sind ja 30% wahrscheinlich bei meiner waffe) , dann trifft er mich in der zeit ja auch seltener, was den kampf einfacher macht...  auch bei gegnrgruppe kann man sich so mehr zeit verschaffen, indem man erstmal jedem eins auf die nuss gibt, und 2-3 sind dann erstmal gelähmt... entscheident ist IMHO die schadendifferzenz pro gegner, also dass ich von beginn des fights bis zum ende relativ gesehen mehr schaden anrichte als einstecken zu müssen...  wie schnell man den gener erledigt höngt ja auch davon ab, wie sehr er dir zusetzt, so dass du dich mehr mit defensivüberlegungen befassen musst. die frage ist nur, ob das hier bei dem fall hinkommt... groß ist der unterschied ja nicht, und die schaden pro sekunde sind ja auch nur eine schätzung, da ja vieles von wahrscheinlichkeiten abhängt (zB grundschaden 26-34 plus 5-30 blitzschaden = 31 - 64 möglicher schaden)


[/quote]

is schon klar was du meinst. in ner gruppe welche zu lähmen ist von vorteil und man wird weniger getroffen.
ist auch klar das wenn ein gegner z.B. 200 LP hat und du 150 schaden pro angriff machst, dann 2 mal draufhauen -schießen musst damit er umfällt, was nicht wünschenswert ist. aber bei ner hohen angriffsgeschwindigkeit ist das egal. somit ist der DPS später im spiel wichtiger.

ich schließ aus deiner vorigen beschreibung der 2 stäbe das du nen magier spielst... irgendwas mir erde/sturm oder so... da wäre es imho besser gar nicht getroffen zu werden, denn später im spiel (ende episch und dann auch legendär) bist du mit 1-2 schlägen tot. da ist nix mit ich lähm einen und mich hauen nur noch 3 gegener. da heißts ich töte alles bevor sie an mir dran sind oder ich renn!  

mal ne frage was für meisterschaften und lvl haste denn?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest: Waffenfragen (was ist besser? + x % schaden = ??? seltene Gegenstände)*



			
				outlawx am 13.09.2006 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ich schließ aus deiner vorigen beschreibung der 2 stäbe das du nen magier spielst... irgendwas mir erde/sturm oder so... da wäre es imho besser gar nicht getroffen zu werden, denn später im spiel (ende episch und dann auch legendär) bist du mit 1-2 schlägen tot. da ist nix mit ich lähm einen und mich hauen nur noch 3 gegener. da heißts ich töte alles bevor sie an mir dran sind oder ich renn!


 nee nee, ich bin krieger, und das sind äxte, die halt schon magisch sind. die eine hat als magie u.a.  den giftschaden UND ich hab ein vollständiges relikt eingebaut (zorn des zeus glaub ich...), so dass die auch noch blitzschaden verursacht, auch anderen kleinigkeiten wie zB lähmung sind dadurch verursacht. und die andere axt ist eine kälte-axt, der ich ein vollständiges "giftsack"-relikt verpaßt hab, daher der giftschaden und der lähmungsbonus  



> mal ne frage was für meisterschaften und lvl haste denn?


 kampf mit der haupteigenschaft wirbel (oder wie das heißt...  also mehrere feinde geichzeitig treffen), die meisterschaft kampf ist kurz vor abschluss, so dass ich bald ahnenhorn skillen kann, dann hab ich auch nicht 3-4 punkte auf diese passiven eigenschaften für angriff und defensive (angriff ausweichen) allgemein, und 3-4 punkte auf jagdhorn (betäubt die gegner kurz). zweite meisterschaft ist geist, da hab ich aber erst wenige punkte verteilt, und die dann nur auf lebensentzug (gegner verliert leben, ich gewinne).

Level 19, fast 20. hab grad in ägypten angefangen.


----------



## outlawx (13. September 2006)

*AW: Titan Quest: Waffenfragen (was ist besser? + x % schaden = ??? seltene Gegenstände)*



			
				Herbboy am 13.09.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> outlawx am 13.09.2006 08:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aso... ja dann... das ändert natürlich was, aber nicht viel   
als nahkämpfer is lähmung und so schon nützlich, dachte du bist verkämpfer (sprich magier) da so viel eigenschaften auf elementarschaden ausgelegt sind. als nahkämpfer hast du halt das problem das du fast nur durch sockeln elementarschaden machst und das dann +20/30 oder +20/30% weniger sind als bei nem echten magier. für nützlich halte ich da den gesockelten feuerschaden oder halt eher den durchschlagschaden erhöhen.



> > mal ne frage was für meisterschaften und lvl haste denn?
> 
> 
> kampf mit der haupteigenschaft wirbel (oder wie das heißt...  also mehrere feinde geichzeitig treffen), die meisterschaft kampf ist kurz vor abschluss, so dass ich bald ahnenhorn skillen kann, dann hab ich auch nicht 3-4 punkte auf diese passiven eigenschaften für angriff und defensive (angriff ausweichen) allgemein, und 3-4 punkte auf jagdhorn (betäubt die gegner kurz). zweite meisterschaft ist geist, da hab ich aber erst wenige punkte verteilt, und die dann nur auf lebensentzug (gegner verliert leben, ich gewinne).
> ...



zu der kombo kann ich nix sagen, ausser das der 3fachangriff der geist-meisterschaft rockt, vor allem wenn man den bonus auf explosionsschaden ausbaut. allerdings is das nur was für fernkämpfer.

inwieweite die geist-meisterschaft der kampf-meisterschaft hilft weiß ich nicht, da is so ne kombo noch nie gespielt hab.


----------

